

1 in 5 U.S. children live in poverty - chailatte
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/08/16/national/main20093300.shtml

======
rsanchez1
And these children always have at least five siblings, and parents whose only
interest is collecting welfare checks or child support payments.

The culture needs to be changed. It's not something that can be solved by
giving people enough money to rise above the federally defined poverty line.

------
rubashov
Elephant in the living room unmentioned in 1000 words: immigration.

